# BON - Bonaparte Diamond Mines



## krisbarry (16 September 2005)

Diamond Mining Company

Nasty drop on bad drill results, maybe a good buying op now (See chart)

Small amount of shares on offer - 35,137,600

More drill results ahead

** I DO NOT HOLD **


----------



## drummarketchasinghand (23 October 2005)

*BON on the MOVE!*

I bought a big volume shares of BON last year  at 0.4


----------



## GreatPig (23 October 2005)

I bought some BON in early October, sold for a small profit a few days later, then bought again just near the recent peak, selling shortly afterwards for a loss.

I became concerned a couple of days after buying the second time when it appeared to complete a diamond reversal pattern. It did indeed then fall again.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## amohonour (26 October 2005)

BON really struggling to get it together no diamonds on test run oh dear


----------



## Biggle (6 February 2007)

It would appear to me if they can consistantly return these good results, there should be no reason why the sp won't return to .40 and above, which is where they were before their searches failed to return diamonds, IMHO. Anyone else have an opinion on where this is headed.


----------



## Out Too Soon (15 February 2007)

Cross fingers, I bought in a few days ago after reading about there recent success, seems I'm not the only one, sp heading north. Good luck all,   
Very exciting, I'm thinking I should jump in and buy some more, what do you guys(& gals) think?


----------



## Out Too Soon (15 February 2007)

OK! hope I'm not talking to myself here, went over my research, (got swayed by a picture of a pile of diamonds) & doubled my holding @ .165. Cross toes as well.
_Showed my wife a picture of the diamonds & she said BUY BUY BUY!_


----------



## rub92me (15 February 2007)

Could get interesting (from a T/A perspective) if it can get to 0.20 (18 month resistance levels) and clears this with good volume;  good luck!


----------



## Out Too Soon (7 March 2007)

Looks like we've got a correction proof stock here!   The shareholders know we're onto a good thing & we're no selling for anything. (Chinese crash, yen shenanigans, Dow slump, world slump) who cares? We've got DIAMONDS!   
by the ship cargo hold full!    
Next ann should be exciting.


----------



## Kimosabi (1 May 2007)

Well these guys seem to have finally started kicking into gear. It's good to see a company go from being a cash burner to a money making machine...

Another sale of 2029 carats of diamonds for nearly US$500,000. This is after their first sale of 1343 carats for US$350,000 in mid March.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070426/pdf/3123n06l61trd3.pdf


----------



## Out Too Soon (2 May 2007)

Hi Kimosabi, great news again.  Do you know if there are colour photos of those diamonds. I show the b&w photos to my wife & kids I don't get the reaction colour photos would elicit.  I treat our/my investing/trading as a family thing hoping the kids will learn from it.


----------



## Kimosabi (2 May 2007)

Out Too Soon said:


> Hi Kimosabi, great news again. Do you know if there are colour photos of those diamonds. I show the b&w photos to my wife & kids I don't get the reaction colour photos would elicit. I treat our/my investing/trading as a family thing hoping the kids will learn from it.





Here you go, feast your eyes on these babies....................

You can get the full color report here


----------



## Out Too Soon (2 May 2007)

Thanks Kimosabi, helped get the kids interest but I'm afraid the only interest my wife has is when I'm gonna buy more for her fingers.


----------



## Kimosabi (2 May 2007)

Out Too Soon said:


> Thanks Kimosabi, helped get the kids interest but I'm afraid the only interest my wife has is when I'm gonna buy more for her fingers.




No Problemo,

Tell her, if the Share Price get's to $1 then you'll buy her some more for her fingers.

Actually, I wouldn't mind seeing some pictures of these diamonds after they've been cut.


----------



## Kimosabi (31 October 2007)

For anyone interested in Marine Diamond Mining, SBS will have a program on Marine Diamond Mining off Namibia on Sunday.



> SBS
> Thalassa
> Sunday 4th November
> 6pm


----------



## Out Too Soon (31 October 2007)

Kimosabi said:


> For anyone interested in Marine Diamond Mining, SBS will have a program on Marine Diamond Mining off Namibia on Sunday.




COOL! thx Kimosabi & thx SBS. Should be interesting, may also generate interest in BON sp. Has been in the doldrums for a while even though they have started selling parcels of diamonds, maybe all they need is a little publicity.


----------



## Bushman (3 April 2008)

Investor presentation in late March looks good on this one. They also have marine based phosphate prospects off Namibia along with all those glittering diamonds. 

Diamond and phosphate prices are set to be strong over the next while. Phosphate should, in fact, just keep increasing IMO. 

Anyway don't trust me - have a look at the presentation.


----------



## ormond (26 May 2008)

ACN 078 606 434
Level 3, 46 Ord Street West Perth WA 6005, PO Box 1153 West Perth WA 6872
ASX AND MEDIA RELEASE
26 May 2008
MARINE PHOSPHATE SAMPLING PLANS WELL ADVANCED
In light of the recent suspension of joint mining operations with DFI, Bonaparte Diamond Mines NL (ASX code: BON) (“Bonaparte or the Company”) announces that its marine activities will now focus on development of its phosphate project. Planning is at an advanced stage for systematic sampling of phosphatic seabed sediments in the 1000km² Meob Project area (EPL3323) for commencement mid 2008. A scoping study and initial mineral resource are expected by the end of 2008.
The Company’s exploration target for EPL3323 is 40 to 50 million tonnes of unconsolidated phosphatic sediment with a grade of 10-15% P2O5. A preliminary process flowsheet is being investigated incorporating conventional suction dredging and simple onshore beneficiation with the objective of producing 3 million tonnes of enhanced grade (up to 35%) rock phosphate per annum.
The preliminary sampling by Bonaparte during 2007 showed phosphate grades in EPL3323 (1000km² area) to be consistent with historic sampling and demonstrated potential for enrichment to commercial grades (up to 35% P2O5).
The phosphate deposits off Namibia were delineated during regional studies in the 1970’s but have remained undeveloped to date. Bonaparte’s specialist marine exploration and mining skills place it in a strong position to develop its marine phosphate projects on the back of the significant upward shift in the phosphate price cycle in 2008.
Application has been made for nine new exclusive exploration licences covering an additional 9000km² in areas of phosphate enrichment indicated by previous regional sampling and mapping. Tel +61 (08) 9483 3500 Fax +61 (08) 9483 3599 Website www.bonaparte.com.au
The Meob Project and EPL application areas are held in Joint Venture with Namibian partners Tungeni Investments cc 30% Bonaparte holds 70% interest and is the project operator.
Mike Woodborne, Bonaparte Managing Director commented “We are in a strong position to develop a very significant marine phosphate resource from which we establish a position as a global player in the world phosphate market. The Namibian licence areas are well situated for access to existing port facilities at Walvis Bay and thereby for prime access to fertiliser markets along the Atlantic seaboard, particularly in Brazil as well as in Africa.”
Michael W Woodborne
Managing Director
+ 61 8 9483 3500
The information in this report that relates to Exploration Results, Mineral Resources or Ore Reserves is based on information compiled by Mr Michael W Woodborne (M.Sc, AusIMM, AIG, Pr.Sci.Nat), who is an employee of the Company. Mr Woodborne has sufficient experience which is relevant to the style of mineralisation and type of deposit under consideration and to the activity which is being undertaken to qualify as a Competent Person as defined in the 2004 Edition of the “Australasian Code for Reporting of Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves”. Mr Woodborne consents to the inclusion in the report of the matters based on his information in the form and context in which it appears.
Level 3, 46 Ord Street West Perth WA 6005, PO Box 1153 West Perth WA 6872
Tel +61 (08) 9483 3500 Fax +61 (08) 9483 3599 Website www.bonaparte.com.au 

Any thoughts about the potential viability of this project?


----------

